# LA tan disco tan



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

At my last comp I got sprayed by la tan it looked pretty good it was there normal tan at10% DHA, Ive just ordered there strongest formula la disco tan its 18% DHA . anyone used it .


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

just to add its only sold by wholesalers , well am gona be using it for my next comp and wont be using any instant tan and I will post sum pics if anyone interested.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

def interested in any different tanning solutions - pics would be great.

How well did it stick, did it sweat off a lot?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

when i had it done at my last comp it was really good , a small amount started to come of on my chest but that was because i had used another tan the week before so it didnt go on there as good it was a nice dark colour though i had 2 coats sprayed on me . like i said before just ordered there darkest tan which is almost twice as strong as the one I had done, I will be using this in my next comp on 25th an 26th sep , will post pics then.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

this is me with the 3 coats of tan on its a stain and it took 2 weeks to fully come of but was dark , no instant tan was used.


----------



## Eyecandy 2Go (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello chaps

Just to let you know that I am fully mobile and carry LA Disco AND boosters as standard. £15 per spray 

Its THE darkest of the dark available and I have used this on people before in this industry.

My details are www.eyecandy2go.com 0780 888 6 999


----------



## 26387 (Feb 24, 2012)

We supply it, direct from our website ( with no VAT as we are a small company ) and free delivery if you order enough.

www.rosebeautyonline.co.uk

Cheers


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

rosieb said:


> We supply it, direct from our website ( with no VAT as we are a small company ) and free delivery if you order enough.
> 
> www.rosebeautyonline.co.uk
> 
> Cheers


Would 18% be what most of the people in competition use?


----------

